# essential test tones for XO tuning.



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

Found these at marchands website.

http://marchandelec.com/sweeps.html


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

awsome! mad props for the find. I am trying to level match two subs running on a dedicated amp each. Amps are the same and subs are the same. I've heard all I need was a multimeter and a test tone, the last you just provied.

I just run either the 30hz or the 40hz test tone for a range of 20hz-63hz correct?


----------



## Boring (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's a more comprehensive version.

http://binkster.net/extras.shtml

This file is huge!


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## mil81 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is awesome. I am downloading that last CD as we speak. Thanks for the input guys. This site is amazing for the beginners like me.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

more test tones


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I use a free program called "NCH Tone", have you ever tried it?
It can be used to generate sine, square, etc. waves or sweeps of any audible frequency, save 'em and burn to CD for testing.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

THANKS

>^..^<


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Boring said:


> Here's a more comprehensive version.
> 
> http://binkster.net/extras.shtml
> 
> This file is huge!


Here's a cue sheet (EA, etc.) for the full CD. You'll need to change the file paths to match your locations.


----------

